# Playoff Matchups



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Who does everyone have this weekend...............................

Bears over SeaChickens - not because I think the Bears are good, but rather I think the hawks are just that bad.

Bears - 19
Seahawks - 13

Bolts over the Pats - Belichek could pull one out of his *** like he seems to do quite often and it's hard to pick against a QB that is 11-1 in the post-season. However, too many weapons for San Diego and playing at home will put some electricity into the game.

Chargers - 27
Patriots - 20

Sean Payton will have his squad ready to go and the Saints will actually make this game look pretty easy of the Eagles, even though the score won't show it as so. Brees, McCallister, Bush, and Colston will be too much for the Eagles who will be missing Lito Sheppard from last weeks dislocated elbow.

Saints - 30
Eagles - 27

Manning will prove to be too much for the Ravens, who I thought have been overrated even with their nice record all year long. The D is obviously top notch and they finally have a QB in McNair, but there is a pretty sour taste in Manning's mouth from last weeks performance and all the critics. If he doesn't try to do more than he needs to he won't make mistakes and the Colts will take the W.

Colts - 24
Ravens - 13


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bears, Bolts , Saints, Ravens!!!

Yea, The Vikes aren't in but neither are the Broncos.......We would have to hear from Woodpecker all the time then!!!! :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was trying to subliminally coax woodpecker into posting his predictions. I gotta make a call to vegas!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Seahawks,Saints,Patriots,Ravens


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bears, Saints, Bolts and Ravens.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm going to agree with 870 except swap the Pats win over the Chargers,
I hope the Chargers win but it's hard to bet against the Pats.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would love to see a Patriot Vs Bears superbowl again. Only this time WE WIN!!!!

Pats do have their work cut out for them, no turnovers and we got a solid chance against the BOLTS!!!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

other factors to consider...

SD: Schottenheimer jinx

CHI: Grossman


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Who does everyone have this weekend...............................
> 
> Bears over SeaChickens - not because I think the Bears are good, but rather I think the hawks are just that bad.
> 
> ...


Ohh my poor Hawks! Normally I'd be there agreeing, but the Bears are horrible! This game has the potential for becoming a huge blowout if one team gets hot early. However Grossbaby will give the Hawks multiple chances to get back in the game...

Bears - 13
Seahawks - 24

Pats over the Bolts in an upset - Belichek will pull another one out of his a$$ and like you mentioned... Brady *is* 11-1 in the post-season. Plus you are forgetting about the Pats secret weapon in the boy from the Gophs! 

But.... that all being said I've changed my mind just in typing this...

Chargers - 28
Patriots - 24

I agree with the Saints...they got the mojo...

Saints - 30
Eagles - 27

We again agree on the last one! Manning *will* prove to be too much for the Ravens, but it will be a hell of a battle. This seems to be the only team he has a problem with recognizing defenses and calling last second adjustments. The Ravens are going to wait until 7 seconds are on the playclock and attempt a last second shift into a disguised coverage. Ultimately it wil take Ed Reed stepping up and having a huge game (He is playing isn't he?).

The key here will be turnovers, and the game might end up being really tight.... I think it might be a little lower scoring though than you do...

Colts - 20
Ravens - 17

Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ed Reed is the best defensive player in the league......I can't disagree with that.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

WOW! I completely blew the AFC! :eyeroll:

The Marty curse continues, what the he!! is with that guy? :******:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

THIS WEEK'S Results - DIVISIONAL PLAYOFFS
Saturday, Jan. 13

Indianapolis 15, Baltimore 6

New Orleans 27, Philadelphia 24

Sunday, Jan. 14

Chicago 27, Seattle 24 (OT)

New England 24, San Diego 21

This weeks I am going to go with who I want there and not who will win.

Indianapolis 21, New England 17

Chicago 17, New Orleans 14


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Superbowl will be Colts and the Saints....................If I predict that you all should run out to your local bookie and put a bundle on the Pats and the Bears!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

